# Anyone every order from Breedbay / BidzBay???



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys... Lookin at a cross on Breedbay/BidzBay... Anyone here in the states have GL with them??


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2010)

yep, never a problem. course there is a postal strike in UK, so things are a little slow.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2010)

Umbra   thanks   not to worried about slow just worried about it makin it here...  Do they package well??


----------

